# Herping near Geelong, Vic.



## PythonOwner25 (Oct 3, 2012)

Just a few shots from herping yesterday, mostly encountered many smaller skinks, Jacky dragons and Cunningham skinks as well as a few nice brown snakes! Enjoy.


----------



## butters (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm curious as to who he is waving to?


----------



## blakehose (Oct 3, 2012)

There's a good population of Browns where you went! Closer to where I am it all seems to be Copperheads and Tigers. 

Nice pictures too by the way!


----------



## crazzzylizard (Oct 3, 2012)

You guys are lucky my town is surrounded 300 degrees by bush yet the only reptile that's been seen is a red belly in next door neighbours yard so I didn't even see it personally and that was almost 4 years ago, and yes I do go for the odd bush walk but the only thing I saw doing that was some lizard (don't know species wasn't into helping back them) near the creek


----------



## cheekabee (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice finds python owner, I also found a brown snake yesterday to the west of Melbourne.


----------



## spida_0000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Fantastic photos!!! Where do you go? I'm from Geelong and I've never had any luck 

Sent from my GT-N7000


----------



## Enlil (Oct 8, 2012)

Spida, seems like somwhere with breccia or conglomorate sedimentation, but could be igneous intrussion as well, at a higher elevation than the surrounging area.


----------



## JackTheHerper (Oct 8, 2012)

Where's This? I didn't know we had such awesome reptiles lurking around


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 8, 2012)

I found a good little population of Jackys in Warrandyte last summer. I don't know why it surprised me...but it did!  Great pics btw!


----------

